# Welk Resort to pay restitution in Missuouri



## nuwermj (Aug 2, 2017)

Missouri Attorney General Koster obtains restitution for consumer victims of Welk timeshare sales company

http://themissouritimes.com/21184/r...-consumer-victims-of-timeshare-sales-company/


----------



## foundyoubyaccident (Aug 3, 2017)

nuwermj said:


> Missouri Attorney General Koster obtains restitution for consumer victims of Welk timeshare sales company
> 
> http://themissouritimes.com/21184/r...-consumer-victims-of-timeshare-sales-company/



Wow, they only had to pay 18000, after the attorney gets his fees, that gets split 15 ways.


----------



## Iggyearl (Aug 3, 2017)

Not too sure, but I think the Attorney General gets paid by the taxpayers in each state.  He doesn't get the "normal lawyer's" commission.  But still - not a lot of money per complaint.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 3, 2017)

18K is the average cost of a Welk resort when I attended their sales presentation a few years ago...the sales person kept reducing the cost when we declined and 18K was for the inventory special.


----------



## amycurl (Aug 3, 2017)

The biggest thing is that they get out their contracts. And it was a poorly worded article...I read it to mean $18K for each of the 15. And no lawyers' fees since the AG is the one who brought the complaint.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 3, 2017)

amycurl said:


> The biggest thing is that they get out their contracts. And it was a poorly worded article...I read it to mean $18K for each of the 15. And no lawyers' fees since the AG is the one who brought the complaint.


That's the way I read it too.  The buyers basically got out of the contract and their money back.


----------



## Jaybee (Aug 5, 2017)

This is a good thing, for sure.  I've owned welk units for many years, off and on.  I was upset and disappointed when we were talked into the points system, since we were in love with the villas, but Welk assisted me in getting out of it with no problem.  Recently, I needed to get out of my villa unit, and I'm in the process of deeding it back to the company.  They have a whole department devoted to helping owners who can no longer use their ownership. They sent a letter to owners, a day or so ago, advising owners of this service.  I respect that  so much, when other companies refuse to help, or make us jump through hoops.


----------



## kc01075 (Aug 5, 2017)

I was told Welk has the first right to repurchase and a owner can't sell to another individual without the approval of Welk.  Is this true?


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 5, 2017)

kc01075 said:


> I was told Welk has the first right to repurchase and a owner can't sell to another individual without the approval of Welk.  Is this true?


Yes, but they can pass ROFR even for $1.  Welk uses it as a marketing tool.


----------



## nuwermj (Aug 6, 2017)

kc01075 said:


> I was told Welk has the first right to repurchase and a owner can't sell to another individual without the approval of Welk.  Is this true?



If you're looking for units without ROFR, there are some (in the Villas at least) that do not it. I have one on Melody Hill without that clause.


----------



## Jo Alcaraz (Aug 12, 2017)

Recently, I needed to get out of my villa unit, and I'm in the process of deeding it back to the company.  They have a whole department devoted to helping owners who can no longer use their ownership. 

Hi, we would like to get out of ours, did you have to have your timeshare paid off. We still owe most of our loan? How much were they willing to settle for?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 12, 2017)

Jo Alcaraz said:


> Recently, I needed to get out of my villa unit, and I'm in the process of deeding it back to the company.  They have a whole department devoted to helping owners who can no longer use their ownership.
> 
> Hi, we would like to get out of ours, did you have to have your timeshare paid off. We still owe most of our loan? How much were they willing to settle for?



We didn't have any debt on ours when we sold it back to them. We had 300,000 points and they have is $2,800 for it as I recall. I am guessing that they will not take it back if you have a mortgage remaining on it, but it is worth asking them.

Good luck and please let us know how it goes.

Best regards.

Mike


----------

